# Proxmox ZFS und ISPconfig



## ramrod (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
kurze Frage ob folgendes Setup klappt: Proxmox mit ZFS und ISPconfig als CT. Bin mir jetzt nur nicht sicher ob das mit der Quota klappt, da ich das bei ZFS in proxmox nicht aktivieren kann. 
Danke


----------



## Till (26. Aug. 2016)

Es wird gehen, aber vermutlich ohne Quota. ISPConfig kann 'nur' Linux quota (also setquota / edquota Befehle) und XFS quota.


----------



## ramrod (26. Aug. 2016)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Schade, aber hab es schon befürchtet, muß ich wohl doch auf lvm-thin zurückgreifen, damit müsste es dann eigentlich gehen.


----------



## ramrod (27. Aug. 2016)

Muß jetzt doch noch einmal nachfragen, ob zfs quota evtl. in zukünftigen Versionen vielleicht mit eingebaut werden kann? 
ZFS rockt einfach


----------



## Till (29. Aug. 2016)

ZFS quota ist doch ein directory und kein user quota, oder? Problem mit directory uota ist dass die websites Dir z.B. /tmp auffüllen können oder andere Verzeichnisse, in die sie schreiben können.


----------

